
High DPI Web Sites - barredo
http://webkit.org/blog/55/high-dpi-web-sites/
======
blasdel
This dates back to Apple's original obsession with Resolution Independence,
which slipped from the releases of 10.4 & 10.5, and wasn't even attempted for
10.6

[http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/UserExp...](http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/HiDPIOverview/Introduction/Introduction.html)

------
xal
April 2006

